# Remington 870 Pump-shells won't load....



## Flyface (Nov 28, 2003)

My 13 year olds Remington 870 fires the first shot fine, but when you go to eject the first shell and rack a new shell, the second shell won't go into the action. Don't know if this is something we can fix ourselves or we need to take it in. Need to get this fixed before the youth opener. I am unfamilair with pump shotguns so looking for some help here.
Thanks in advance

John & Andy


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Did you verify the gauge and the length of the shell?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Where abouts in South East Michigan are you. I can recommend you to a couple places if you need to take it in.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

You call Remington and talk to a tech..If you are southeast Michigan You could take it to Michigan and ask Bob to look at it or Frank Kelly over at Magaport, or Trapper Gun ask for Lynn..One of the side extractors may be bent or bad spring.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

bigcountrysg said:


> Where abouts in South East Michigan are you. I can recommend you to a couple places if you need to take it in.


I was type as ya posted big sorry about the bro..


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

It does sound like it is a ejector problem(not grabbing the shell right)If you are near 9 &Ryan area take it over to Wessel's they do good work.I would send you to Tom Stone, but he closed up shop a little over a year ago.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

tedshunter said:


> It does sound like it is a ejector problem(not grabbing the shell right)If you are near 9 &Ryan area take it over to Wessel's they do good work.I would send you to Tom Stone, but he closed up shop a little over a year ago.


 Stones was my old gun smith. He was very good.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I just read an article about Remington's call center in Field & Stream. They said the most common problem was the duck plug inserted backwards(small end should point toward trigger). Number is 800-243-9700. They get 4,000 calls a week.


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

mparks said:


> I just read an article about Remington's call center in Field & Stream. They said the most common problem was the duck plug inserted backwards(small end should point toward trigger). Number is 800-243-9700. They get 4,000 calls a week.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

mparks said:


> I just read an article about Remington's call center in Field & Stream. They said the most common problem was the duck plug inserted backwards(small end should point toward trigger). Number is 800-243-9700. They get 4,000 calls a week.


That was a great article, some LMAO stories from the call center.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Lets start simple.

Older 870 - It could just be a dirty action or some crud in the magazine tube. Possibly a weak mag spring. Clean the magazine tube, make sure the lifter is dropping back down when the slide is forward. 

New 870 - Take the plug out, top off the magazine and put some effort into racking it. You aren't going to break it. Check the magazine tube for any machine burrs as well as the edges of the lifter.

If the second shell is making it past the lifter and isn't going into the chamber, it could just be a fouled chamber. Remove the barrel and clean the chamber. Chuck the business end section of a cleaning rod into a cordless drill with a brass brush. wrap some 0000 steel wool around the brush and clean from the breech end. This should remove any plastic fouling in the chamber as well as polish it up a bit. 

Oil, reassemble, load, fire, _rack it like you mean it_, fire again. Repeat steps four, five and six until ammo box is empty. Go buy more ammo. 

Chris


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Do all the loading and racking OUTDOORS keeping the barrel pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rupestris said:


> Lets start simple.
> 
> Chuck the business end section of a cleaning rod into a cordless drill with a brass brush. wrap some 0000 steel wool around the brush and clean from the breech end. This should remove any plastic fouling in the chamber as well as polish it up a bit.
> 
> ...


Some good advice right there.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Do all the loading and racking OUTDOORS keeping the barrel pointed in a safe direction.


And some even better advice!


----------



## Flyface (Nov 28, 2003)

Took it to the gunsmith today and they diagnosed that there never was a spring in it to begin with. We just found this out when I let the kid start putting more than one shell in at a time (trying to discipline him). Now I have to file a claim with Remington cuz I hear they can be kind of expensive. Hope they do right by the kid.
Thanks to everyone for their help

John & Andy


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

At the very worst, you'll have to order a new spring. Brownells has the XP spring by Wolff for $6.
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/catsearch.aspx?k=870 magazine spring&ps=10&si=True

At the bottom of the list. It does not come with the follower. Apparently, thats the expensive part as they don't sell plastic replacements. They're all machined aluminum. If you have the factory follower (should be orange on newer models) you're good with just the $6 spring.

Its very easy to install. Let us know when you get the spring if you have any questions on putting it in.

Chris


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Is there a Remingon warranty center near you? I think all the Gander Mountain locations with gunsmiths are authorized to do warranty work for Remington. It seems like you could just take it in and they'd throw a spring in it without much hassle at all.


----------

